
Coronavirus 'disappearing' so fast Oxford vaccine 'only 50% chance of working' - cm2187
https://news.sky.com/story/coronavirus-disappearing-so-fast-oxford-vaccine-has-only-50-chance-of-working-11993739
======
mytailorisrich
I'm starting to suspect that we are in the same scenario as with the Spanish
Flu of 1918-1919.

That is to say, in 2022 things will have gone back to exactly as they were in
2019.

This year we'll get the brunt of it. Next year everyone will still be cautious
and on their guards and, of course, the economic hardship will very much be
felt.

After that, "roaring 20s".

